# Needed for Spaceliner Jr. : rear rack reflector



## Crazybikelady (Nov 16, 2013)

I need the rear rack reflector that goes on my boys Spaceliner Jr. Anybody out there have one or know of one? I don't have a pic of it, but I believe it's rectangular. Thanks as always


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 16, 2013)

*jr? is it a 24"?*

I had one awhile ago but I think it's long gone.  I have s 26 rear rack


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 16, 2013)

*Yes, "Jr" *



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I had one awhile ago but I think it's long gone.  I have s 26 rear rack




Yes, 24". I also have a 26", but only the rear rack on the 24" has a spot for the rectangular reflector.


----------



## BrentP (Dec 27, 2013)

Which model is it?  The rear racks came outfitted in a variety of different ways depending on the model and year.  If you take a look at the serial number, the five digits that follow 502 (digits 4-8) indicate the model number.

Posting a picture of the rear of the rack would help to identify what is supposed to fit back there, too.


----------

